# Is this a crabgrass



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi all, is this a crabgrass? and how can I get rid of it. I want to overseed after 2 or 3 weeks, it is found in all my lawn, do I have to kill it now or after overseeding. 
I can see seeds getting out of it.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks like it to me


----------



## Shadygardner (Aug 20, 2018)

That is crabgrass. I have a very similar situation. It's a tough situation. Crabgrass dies off in the winter, it's the seeds that come back next year. But, with that much crabgrass and so little real grass, it made sense for me to just kill it all with glyphosate and start over. I felt like over seeding without killing it would just end up with thin grass resulting in a weedy yard again next spring.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

@Shadygardner How much amount of glyphosate do I have to put, and how much time do I have to wait before seeding.


----------



## Shadygardner (Aug 20, 2018)

Apply recommended amount per the product you buy. It is safe to seed as early as the next day, but 2 weeks is typical to allow time to die and re spray stuff you missed. This approach is a full renovation of that area. You should do some reading on this forum about how to do that and see if you are up to it. It's a little more involved then just throwing down some seed once everything is dead.


----------



## Mr Efficiency (Jul 4, 2018)

I doubt his entire lawn is completely covered in crabgrass. Why kill the entire lawn with Roundup if you can just spray some quinclorac and kill the crabgrass and sime weeds at the same time leaving the cool season turf undamaged.


----------



## Shadygardner (Aug 20, 2018)

That's fair, but if you see a picture of my front yard, it was completely covered. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr Efficiency said:


> I doubt his entire lawn is completely covered in crabgrass. Why kill the entire lawn with Roundup if you can just spray some quinclorac and kill the crabgrass and sime weeds at the same time leaving the cool season turf undamaged.


I can say that 25% of my yard is covered with crabgrass. Is it effective to kill it and overseed? Or a renovation would be better.


----------



## Mr Efficiency (Jul 4, 2018)

I would Just kill the crabgrass and overseed. If your lawn is a mess with many types of grasses that you don't want then you do the full kill off and restoration. 
Spray the crabgrass as soon as possible and within a week you can reseed.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

@Mr Efficiency Thank you, I will try and see the results.


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

mustafa said:


> Mr Efficiency said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt his entire lawn is completely covered in crabgrass. Why kill the entire lawn with Roundup if you can just spray some quinclorac and kill the crabgrass and sime weeds at the same time leaving the cool season turf undamaged.
> ...


That's the $64,000 question. My advice to you would be to spray the crabgrass now with roundup. Wait 7-10 days and spray what you missed. Then drop your seed. Be ready to drop a pre-m in the spring or it will be back. That gives you until next season to decide if you want to do a full renovation..


----------



## Mr Efficiency (Jul 4, 2018)

Quinclorac herbicide is not that expensive and this time of year when the crabgrass is at this stage, it dies off quickly when sprayed. When the crabgrass dies, don't even rake it up, it will act like hay for the new seed. 
Also when you reseed, put down a good starter fertilizer . If weather conditions are right, you can apply a fertilizer when you apply the crabgrass control at a lighter rate and then apply another fertilizer that is a starter at a reduced rate one when you do the seeding to get everything going very fast.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

georgiadad said:


> mustafa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Efficiency said:
> ...


You are right. I forgot to mention that it is a new lawn (seeded 2 months ago) and It should be at least one year of experience before any renovation.


----------



## Mr Efficiency (Jul 4, 2018)

georgiadad I have to disagree about using Roundup to kill crabgrass only one that is 25% crabgrass. Q... works great at this time of year for killing crabgrass and will not damage the turf that is already there. When you go over a lawn with Roundup it will completely turn brown everything dies.

I wish you both well on your lawm projects, take pictures of the progress each week


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr Efficiency said:


> Quinclorac herbicide is not that expensive and this time of year when the crabgrass is at this stage, it dies off quickly when sprayed. When the crabgrass dies, don't even rake it up, it will act like hay for the new seed.
> Also when you reseed, put down a good starter fertilizer . If weather conditions are right, you can apply a fertilizer when you apply the crabgrass control at a lighter rate and then apply another fertilizer that is a starter at a reduced rate one when you do the seeding to get everything going very fast.


I'm applying urea 1/4lb/M. Today I made a second app. Can I continue urea apps when applying herbicide and during reseeding or I have to stop.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

What are the best practices for overseeding?
I will do the following:
1- Kill the weeds
2- Mow to 1"
3- Aerate
4- Mix top soil with starter fertilizer with 25% of the seeds and topdress the lawn
5- Put down the rest of the seeds mixed with anti ant powder.
6- Roll the yard
7- Water 3 to 4 times a day.
Is that the right way?


----------



## Mr Efficiency (Jul 4, 2018)

mustafa said:


> I'm applying urea 1/4lb/M. Today I made a second app. Can I continue urea apps when applying herbicide and during reseeding or I have to stop.


You don't want to apply too much fertilizer or have levels of nitrogen too high in the soil to hurt/burn the seeds.
When you reseed I would apply a low N starter fert with that contains simr organics inly if the nutrient in nitrogen levels are not too high in the soil


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@mustafa , where is MEA? Once the crabgrass is too large, it takes a couple of Quinclorac applications to kill it. The round up method will be faster and a sure thing.


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

Mr Efficiency said:


> georgiadad I have to disagree about using Roundup to kill crabgrass only one that is 25% crabgrass. Q... works great at this time of year for killing crabgrass and will not damage the turf that is already there. When you go over a lawn with Roundup it will completely turn brown everything dies.
> 
> I wish you both well on your lawm projects, take pictures of the progress each week


I will concede to you on the Q. I've never used it. If I have a large area of crabgrass, I'll use my tank sprayer with roundup.. A small area a squirt bottle. Then just reseed the area.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> @mustafa , where is MEA? Once the crabgrass is too large, it takes a couple of Quinclorac applications to kill it. The round up method will be faster and a sure thing.


I'm in Lebanon , I don't know if I can find Quinclorac here in the country. Is there any alternative? Or I may find it in different brand but the same chemical.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr Efficiency said:


> mustafa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm applying urea 1/4lb/M. Today I made a second app. Can I continue urea apps when applying herbicide and during reseeding or I have to stop.
> ...


How much time do I have to stop urea apps bedore reseeding.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The active ingredient is quinclorac and it is sold under different brand names. "Weed b gon + crabgrass control" sells it in a pre mixed bottle. It might be hard to find by itself. In the USA, you will finding in landscape stores.

What is your current weather like? A lot of the advice we give is geared towards higher latitude climates.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

@g-man Now it is mid summer, this is our forcast for the next week


----------

